# stock alarm need help!!!



## keebster (May 18, 2005)

hi everyone i just bought a 95 240sx and i am loving the car. but i have one problem... my stock alarm is going krazy. it keeps on going off when i open the door. i was wondering if there is anyway that i can disable or take it out. i have tried to take the alarm relay out in the engine bay, but when i do that the car wont start. please help me. i am loving the car but my parents are hating cuz of the alarm. thank you in advance.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

disconnect the sensor for the door and the hood.


----------



## keebster (May 18, 2005)

thank you for the quick reply. but can you be more specific on where the sensors are. like how it looks like and how do i get to it. im sorry im new to all of this. thank you.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't know if that helps but those are all the picture of the sensor locations and fuses for the alarm.


----------



## keebster (May 18, 2005)

thanks for the pix. ill look into it today. thanks again.


----------



## perfectsquare (May 16, 2006)

I hate to bump an old thread...especially since I am new here. But, I need this help too. I searched, and this is the most relevant thread I have found. I'd rather bump an old thread with people who had the same problem than create a new one.

I just bought a 1995 Nissan 240sx SE with the factory alarm, and I can't figure out how to lock the doors without the alarm being "armed". It goes off for no reason, constantly. I have had it in my brother's garage...1/2 mile off of any road...with no chance of anything setting it off...and it still goes off randomly. I can't find any info on adjusting the sensitivity, how to lock doors without alarm, or anything. My key fob is a mystery. I have a friend who works at a Nissan dealership, and nobody knows anything about it either.

I know how to hardwire bypass the factory alarm system (remove alarm relay #1 and #2 and short #2 relay, but surely Nissan left an option for "lock doors, without arming alarm"...didn't they?

I hope.


----------



## c40sx (May 1, 2006)

my 95 240sx le has a fuse for the alarm located under the drivers side, if the things pissing you off then try taking out the fuse, unless you still want it working


----------



## perfectsquare (May 16, 2006)

No, there is not an "Alarm" fuse. If there was, someone could smash the window, remove the fuse in a few seconds and steal the car. No manufacturer uses a fuse in their alarm system.

Thanks for nothing.

Unfortunately, I guess I have to short the alarm system as I described above.


----------



## perfectsquare (May 16, 2006)

I have a diagram of the alarm system that I will post later...whenever I found it. It didn't help me.

I just want to lock my doors without arming the alarm. You would think Nissan would have included this option.


----------



## c40sx (May 1, 2006)

or i could just bust in your car, pop the hood and unplug the horn


----------



## skrip (Jun 20, 2006)

*me too *

another 95 SE, similar problem. i lock the car, all's good, go inside, go to sleep, 4am beep beep beep! it's like WTF mate?! lately i just leave my door unlocked :-/ 

if anyone finds out a possible problem/fix post plz!

btw mine is not seemingly connected to the door - it just does it after some time standing. sometimes sooner, sometimes later. i have some suspection on the battery being low, but i may be wrong.


----------



## nssn240 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Nissan 240sx 1995 stock alarm problem*

Hi I got a nissan 240sx from 1995 and Im having trouble with the stock alarm of my car that goes crazy and I would like to know how to uninstall it or disable it because I installed a new alarm in it and when the stock alarm goes crazy it activates the new one.What can I do? Please I need help.


----------

